# Goat shipping and Wisconsin ND Breeders



## PintsizedAK (Feb 25, 2015)

Hello,
I live in Alaska and am looking to get a goat shipped up here with my mom when she comes up from Wisconsin in the beginning of July. Alaska has a few herds up here but the diversity took a hit a few years ago when we had a hay shortage that pushed costs over 100 per 50lbs bale. 
Are there any ND breeders around Appleton? Our main focus of breed enhancement will be milk, quantity and milkfat, while maintaining breed standards. We are really interested in does with star milkers on their papers especially those earned by longer milk tests, single freshening and lifetime. I know I am asking a lot, but not sure when an opportunity to get exceptional stock up here will come again.
Also what has been your experience with shipping or flying with goats? Age you shipped, time in crate, preparations, two goats vs one goat, hydration and food? Any pointers to help us keep the kids as healthy as possible on their way up would be appreciated. 
Thanks!!
Derrick


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have you looked on facebook?


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Have you looked on facebook?


Maybe check out Grasse Acres. Too bad Pelican Acres is a little far.

Wouldn't it be easier to bring in some fresh genetics to the area through a couple of bucks? Obviously you'd want them to have some stellar genetics, not many would make the cut more than likely!


----------



## PintsizedAK (Feb 25, 2015)

Yes but we don't have room for bucks on our farm. But perhaps getting another farm willing to do dutch or some agreement like that.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

All seasons farm, shere country ranch, able valley farm, Olson acres 
All have nice goats. I believe Vicki from Olson acres is doing milk testing this year and I know both all seasons farm and Shere country have shipped in goats from other herds in to improve their stock. All are good choices.


----------

